# Best Cereal?



## Tier (Feb 11, 2007)

For those who don't have the time or patience to mix whey and an egg white with a banana and yogurt and a dash of cinnamon in the blender every morning what is the best breakfast cereal to eat in the morning?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

While you are not going to get much protein out of it, fiber1 is an excellent choice.


----------



## prcX (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd be interested to know also...I love eating cereal...yum yum yum!


----------



## prcX (Feb 11, 2007)

I have this.

http://www2.kelloggs.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?brand=122&product=551&cat=cereal

Not bad I guess?

Smart Start doesn't seem like a bad choice either...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2007)

Kashi  http://www.kashi.com/

I like go lean crunch


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Kashi  http://www.kashi.com/
> 
> I like go lean crunch



I bet your family loves when you it it, too.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

i like the go lean crunch too.


----------



## Mango (Feb 11, 2007)

You have to go to a health food store in Canada, but I adore puffins, from Barbara's Bakery.  The problem is stopping at a cup.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 11, 2007)

oatmeal  yum yum


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 11, 2007)

Mix two scoops of Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey protein (chocolate) in water and pour over a bowl of fibre one..... yummy shit!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Go Lean Crunch too and also found another one at Costco called Organic Daybreak cereal. High fiber/low sugar.  Kinda like Go lean too..yummy!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

All of these cereals contain high amounts of sugar.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> All of these cereals contain high amounts of sugar.



And?!?!?!

Do you have a perfect diet, with only whole foods?

Life is about being realistic, not a prude.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 12, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> I love Go Lean Crunch too and also found another one at Costco called Organic Daybreak cereal. High fiber/low sugar.  Kinda like Go lean too..yummy!



Gotta try that Daybreak. Costco is a lifters best friend IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> And?!?!?!
> 
> Do you have a perfect diet, with only whole foods?
> 
> Life is about being realistic, not a prude.


Yes I do so   I do agree with BD though.  Most of those should be saved for cheat meals due to the sugar content.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Figured you would jump all over me LOL

Seriously though, before your allergies, would you have not had Kashi Cereal once in a while.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

I can have it now if I want.  I just only save it for refeeds.  I've always only eaten it on refeed days.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I can have it now if I want.  I just only save it for refeeds.  I've always only eaten it on refeed days.



Ok.  Guess I am not really suprised  

I will continue to eat them once in a while,  as long as it fits into my macros and goals, I don't see the issue.  12 g of sugar certainly isn't going to make a huge difference in most peoples goals.  However it is important to realize that we are all individuals and are able to process foods differently.  

You are pretty strict with your eating habits Jodi, I applaud you for that! However, most people can't make that commitment, so they need to be realistic in there eating habits.  So if you are on a strict cut, where you are trying to get down to a set BF (single digit) it is not your best choice.  It is something you are going to have to monitor on any other diet,  what it comes down to is knowing your body.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

I just feel there are better choices out there.  I will bet anything that P-Funk is the same exact way.  He will eat it during a carb up or a refeed but I'm pretty certain he won't eat it on a regular basis.  I said this because he said he eats the cereal but come on, we all know P and he's more strict about his diet than I am.

Even on a moderate cut or a bulk I think people should make that commitment.  Why have a goal if you don't want to succeed?  I understand moderation but that's the problem with most people, they don't so therefore they make excuses to add these things into their diet.  These things lose their charm over time and now it's part of the boring meal plan and someone thinks they are eating healthy........and they are not.

I could make these same excuses for beer too.......see my point?  Sure we could all fit in a beer into our macros but is that the best way to achieve a goal.  Hell no.  As much as I wish it was, it is not


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I just feel there are better choices out there.  I will bet anything that P-Funk is the same exact way.  He will eat it during a carb up or a refeed but I'm pretty certain he won't eat it on a regular basis.
> 
> Even on a moderate cut or a bulk I think people should make that commitment.  Why have a goal if you don't want to succeed?  I understand moderation but that's the problem with most people, they don't so therefore they make excuses to add these things into their diet.  These things lose their charm over time and now it's part of the boring meal plan and someone thinks they are eating healthy........and they are not.
> 
> I could make these same excuses for beer too.......see my point?



What you are saying beer shouldn't be a part of a cut?!?!?!

I do understand what you are saying.  I just don't see the harm.  Again it comes down to people taking responsibilities for there results.  Kashi isn't a daily part of my diet, but once in a while when I crave something I will have  bowl.  

I guess I am not really looking at it as a cut or a bulk... ( I know you won't agree with that)  But to be living a healthier lifestyle, Kashi is certainly a decent stepping stone to developing healthier eating habits.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

I do understand what you mean   Healthy lifestyle still requires moderation though.  This person asking for a healthy cereal to eat everyday is being told something that should only be used in moderation   That's why I said what I said and agreed with BD.


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2007)

I get puffed brown rice and puffed red wheat from Walmart. They're only 88¢ per bag, they have 50-60 calories a cup and they have no sugar. They do go soft quick in milk, but I scarf 'em down fast! With such few calories I can have a couple of cups with ½cup of milk and still have room for 4-6egg whites and a slice of toast. 

I love breakfast! I can't believe I never used to eat it. I used to be so ignorant of what my body likes.

Eat on, Cereal-Lovers!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> And?!?!?!
> 
> Do you have a perfect diet, with only whole foods?
> 
> Life is about being realistic, not a prude.



Jodi agrees with me.  Nah nah nah...nah nah


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok.  Guess I am not really suprised
> 
> I will continue to eat them once in a while,  as long as it fits into my macros and goals, I don't see the issue.  12 g of sugar certainly isn't going to make a huge difference in most peoples goals.  However it is important to realize that we are all individuals and are able to process foods differently.
> 
> You are pretty strict with your eating habits Jodi, I applaud you for that! However, most people can't make that commitment, so they need to be realistic in there eating habits.  So if you are on a strict cut, where you are trying to get down to a set BF (single digit) it is not your best choice.  It is something you are going to have to monitor on any other diet,  what it comes down to is knowing your body.






12g of sugar x 2, because you won't each just one cup.

We're up to 24, oh and the skim milk of course, that's another 11 grams x 2.

You might as well drink a coke.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> 12g of sugar x 2, because you won't each just one cup.
> 
> We're up to 24, oh and the skim milk of course, that's another 11 grams x 2.
> 
> You might as well drink a coke.


Nice!  Yeah, it adds up fast and 1 cup of that stuff is so tiny.  When I eat that stuff for a refeed I eat about 1/2 box


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2007)

Jodi - What makes you decide to refeed on a particular day? Do you schedule these refeeds or just see how you feel? Also, why are they really necessary? I've read a little about Leptin, but I'm still a bit confused about refeeds. How do you know if you need to do it? What benefits come from doing it?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Jodi agrees with me.  Nah nah nah...nah nah



Hahaha shit disturber


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 13, 2007)

I lost 50 pounds eating Kashi Go-Lean every day.  It is a great cutting food.  I am not talking about Go-Lean Crunch but just the regular Go-Lean.  There is a huge difference.  Go-Lean Crunch is held together in large clumps by sugar and Go-Lean isn't.

Compare Go-Lean and Go-Lean Crunch for 1 cup:

Calories: Go-Lean 140, Go-Lean Crunch 200
Fat: Go-Lean 1g, Go-Lean Crunch 5g
Sodium: Go-Lean 85 mg, Go-Lean Crunch 140 mg
Fiber: Go-Lean 10g, Go-Lean Crunch 8g
Sugar: Go-Lean 6g, Go-Lean Crunch 12g
Protein: Go-Lean 13g, Go-Lean Crunch 9g

For 2 cups in the morning, you get 26g of protein with only 12g of sugar

With Crunch you get 18g of protein with 24g of sugar.

While these 2 cereals look similar and are from the same company, there is a huge difference.  2 cups has less sugar than a banana.  While it may not be perfect (there is evaporated cane juice in it), there are a lot worse choices.  It's a great way to get 20 grams of fiber too.


----------



## Big G (Feb 13, 2007)

Tier said:


> mix whey and an egg white with a banana and yogurt and a dash of cinnamon in the blender every morning



I just think that sounds completely disgusting. My dog might eat it, but I sure-as-hell wouldn't.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hahaha shit disturber


----------



## Dynghetti (Feb 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> And?!?!?!
> 
> Do you have a perfect diet, with only whole foods?
> 
> Life is about being realistic, not a prude.



if ur gunna eat stuff wit high sugar might as well eat some cinnamon crunch or lucky charms


----------



## Makaveli1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lol and im here thinking I'm doing fine with a bowl of corn pops


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 16, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I lost 50 pounds eating Kashi Go-Lean every day.  It is a great cutting food.  I am not talking about Go-Lean Crunch but just the regular Go-Lean.  There is a huge difference.  Go-Lean Crunch is held together in large clumps by sugar and Go-Lean isn't.
> 
> Compare Go-Lean and Go-Lean Crunch for 1 cup:
> 
> ...


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

I like Kashi's Heart to Heart cereal. Only 4 grams per cup I believe. Better. Best choice for my breakfasts at school.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Fiber1=1g of sugar


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 16, 2007)

nevermind... I'm a tard


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> I like Kashi's Heart to Heart cereal. Only 4 grams per cup I believe. Better. Best choice for my breakfasts at school.



No sugar for kiki's!! Only meatcakes.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

Cherios. Only 1 g of sugar, and lots of vitamins. Also, only 100 calories per serving.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Cherios. Only 1 g of sugar, and lots of vitamins. Also, only 100 calories per serving.



Cherios are crap.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Cherios are crap.




And why is that?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Feb 17, 2007)

how about multi-grain cheerios.  are those decent enough?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> how about multi-grain cheerios.  are those decent enough?




Those have more sugar. I eat the regular kind. And I don't care what someone else thinks. I have maintained my goals just fine eating cheerios.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Cherios are crap.



OMG!! You are right! I am probably going to die soon! I've been eating Cheerios!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> No sugar for kiki's!! Only meatcakes.






...wait, did you say _meatcakes_?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> OMG!! You are right! I am probably going to die soon! I've been eating Cheerios!!!



That's cool, but whole grain scottish organic oatmeal is 1000% better than goddamn cherrios.


A bowl of ANY cereal for me is a cheat meal.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

Bigdyl's diet is similar to the spiritual dedication of an entire monastary.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> That's cool, but whole grain scottish organic oatmeal is 1000% better than goddamn cherrios.
> 
> 
> A bowl of ANY cereal for me is a cheat meal.



I will have to try that. I do usually only eat them on the weekends. During the week I eat oats.


----------

